# finaly



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope this worked


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Potters, 

Yep, it worked Great looking fantails you have, just immaculate birds! How many do you have altogther?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice! Enjoyed your photos. They are lovely. The bird bath is a nice touch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Love their houses! 

We've done a fair bit of pondering on whether a few of ours who could go would take to free flying with a cote to come back to and live in, before they get too used to life in the aviaries.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What LOVELY fantails! Thanks for the pictures! Got any more??


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Adorable* fans you have. I only have one and he is a joy to have around. 

I loved the picture of the pigeons in the fountain, and you just gave me an idea. I plan on cleaning out my garden fountain and putting it inside my pigeon coop for this weeks bath time...thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics and gorgeous fantail.
I have one fantail, he is so adorable, sweet and gentle.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> *Adorable* fans you have. I only have one and he is a joy to have around.
> 
> I loved the picture of the pigeons in the fountain, and you just gave me an idea. I plan on cleaning out my garden fountain and *putting it inside my pigeon coop for this weeks bath time...*thanks!


That's GREAT, Victor! Of course, ya KNOW what's comin' next...WE WANT PICTURES!! 

*Open mouth - make comment - go get camera, quick!*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> That's GREAT, Victor! Of course, ya KNOW what's comin' next...WE WANT PICTURES!!
> 
> *Open mouth - make comment - go get camera, quick!*


Oh Geeze! Yeah yeah...you got it. I will do at per your _insistence_ Shi!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Oh Geeze! Yeah yeah...you got it. I will do at per your _insistence_ Shi!



    

(THANKS, POTTERS11. You're not off the hook either! Once you started with those lovely pictures, you just whetted our appetite for more!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh WOW - talk about beautiful! Your birds are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing their pictures.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Did you make the houses?*

I love your pictures your birds are beautiful, I want a house like that for my pigeon.. too cute..

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...geez...what great pictures!  

Your birds are awesome and so are their houses.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

There beautiful, they remind me of my pigeon hommer ... I think he's the same breed.


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Potters,
> 
> Yep, it worked Great looking fantails you have, just immaculate birds! How many do you have altogther?



I just have the three birds now, I used to have five but I think two of them got poisoned

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18142


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank a lot everyone your just too kind


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Brilliant photos. The birds look lovely. I like the water bath...looks so much smarter than the cat litter tray I use for mine!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Shower time*



Victor said:


> *Adorable*
> 
> I loved the picture of the pigeons in the fountain, and you just gave me an idea. I plan on cleaning out my garden fountain and putting it inside my pigeon coop for this weeks bath time...thanks!


I had great intentions but today did not pan out quite as well as I expected. I decided today to get my yearly school bus physical and "written" test over and done with today, and it took longer than I thought.

They did go out in the sun and had a V E R Y long shower in the sun. The temps reached near 60 in Omaha (which is good for here) and I did scrub the old fountain out well, and it is in the pigeon coop ready for their "indoor bath" maybe on Wednesday, I can squeeze some pictures. It is supposed to be above average past Thanksgiving! 

Well, back outside to clean the coop. I think I spotted a couple or three feathers and maybe a drop of poop here and there.... .


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

looking forward to the pics victor  
I wish we could have something larger for the birds but we are not suposed to have pigeons on this housing estate


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

potters11 said:


> looking forward to the pics victor
> I wish we could have something larger for the birds but we are not suposed to have pigeons on this housing estate


You don't have pigeons, you have Fantails 

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Reti said:


> You don't have pigeons, you have Fantails
> 
> Reti


Absolutely Reti......fantail _doves_......that's exactly what I have too!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very clever Ms Reti!


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

some nice pics with nice looking pigeons there m8y
I wish I could have a coot


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW, your pidgies are beauties! Thanks for sharing the pics, I can't wait for more


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------

